# English language test - Test certificate instead of online verification



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I am thinking of taking one of the IELTS tests for my ILR, following a spouse visa, because it takes 10-12 weeks to get the results for one of the Cambridge tests. I have one question. It says in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...le/304853/approved_english_language_tests.pdf

that:

"For tests taken on or after 6 April 2013:no documents required (Scores must be verified 
using the Cambridge English online system using name, date of birth and passport number)"

Now, I have talked to test centres and British Council, and they do not know much about the results being verified through Cambridge English online system. They do issue certificates with test results and that's that. Can I enclose the certificate with the test results or will that be rejected because it says the "scores must be verified 
using the Cambridge English online system"?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Err... does anyone know anything about this, please?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it will be rejected or put on hold. We had a similar case recently and since ECO couldn't verify the result online, the application stalled. So you must specify which document you used for ID at the test centre - usually your passport but sometimes your national ID card - and submit the details if it isn't your passport.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Hi, thank you very much for your response, this has been worrying me for some weeks now.

I'll be using my passport for the IELTS test. What do I need to do to make sure the results are able to be verified on line? Is this the responsibility of the test centre, to make them available online, or do I need to do anything myself? I've talked to the British Council people and they said they could forward a copy of my results to any institution I'd like, but didn't know anything about putting them online through the Cambridge system. Is this something I need to ask the test centre or someone else to do? If I can't make sure that the results will be available online for the next 6-9 months, there is no point in taking IELTS.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, the test centre or test provider have to do something (like putting the result on a particular server that Home Office has access to). It's no longer acceptable to have the test result on paper, even from the test provider, and this was the cause of refusal and delay in the case I cited (I think there were fraudulent cases when fake certificate was presented).


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

This is turning into a nightmare as IELTS test centres don't seem to know anything about the Cambridge English online system and are telling me that what I need to do is tick the box on the IELTS application form to "Send IELTS result to other institutions?:" and just send it to the UKBA, which as far as I understand will not work.

Just to make sure - is my Life in the UK test certificate with the PASS OK? The Life in the UK test results do not need to be uploaded to any servers? I seem to remember that the woman in the centre where I took the Life in the UK mentioned the results being sent to the UKBA, but I didn't really take any notice of it because I thought the paper with the PASS mark was all I needed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your IELTS test MUST be verifiable online, or won't be accepted. If you are worried, take another test.
Life in the UK test pass letter is fine, but the result will be in any case uploaded to their system within a couple of days.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Are KET Cambridge tests put on to on-line system automatic? or do we need to do something? I don't think its our responsibility to make sure it is on-line is it? I can't be wasting money taking tests again.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Your IELTS test MUST be verifiable online, or won't be accepted. If you are worried, take another test.
> Life in the UK test pass letter is fine, but the result will be in any case uploaded to their system within a couple of days.


Thank you very much for all the help! I'll look around and see if I can get any joy from the IELTS test centres, otherwise it looks like I'll have to go to London for a computer based test.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Sel said:


> Are KET Cambridge tests put on to on-line system automatic? or do we need to do something? I don't think its our responsibility to make sure it is on-line is it? I can't be wasting money taking tests again.


I don't know, I hope they are according to How to verify results online. If you manage to find out for certain, please post on the forum about it as KET is a possible alternative for me.

Oh, and it's always your responsibility or if you like it's certainly best for your interests, in my experience, to see it as your responsibility


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

ashkevron said:


> I don't know, I hope they are according to How to verify results online. If you manage to find out for certain, please post on the forum about it as KET is a possible alternative for me.
> 
> Oh, and it's always your responsibility or if you like it's certainly best for your interests, in my experience, to see it as your responsibility


I've checked with my husband he used the on-line website to look for his results when they were ready and his waiting for the certificate. He also said that they asked him about this online system and he agreed with it. So KET displays scores online.

Have you looked on this link 
https://ielts.ucles.org.uk/ielts-trf/index.jsp

"Organisations wishing to check an IELTS result should use the IELTS Test Report Form Verification Service"


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Sel said:


> I've checked with my husband he used the on-line website to look for his results when they were ready and his waiting for the certificate. He also said that they asked him about this online system and he agreed with it. So KET displays scores online.
> 
> Have you looked on this link
> https://ielts.ucles.org.uk/ielts-trf/index.jsp
> ...


Thank you very much Sel, this looks great and is exactly what I was looking for! I've done a bit of research and found that the link you provided falls under the Cambridge online verification system


----------



## r0cks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi ashkevron,
I am in the same situation where I can verify the IELTS score. Glad I found the TRF verification link. is it best to attach the Paper TRF and put the TRF number, above verfication link in the additional information? What exactly you did? Please advise

Thanks


----------



## r0cks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, Can anyone help me on this please?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I decided not to take a new IELTS test and to apply using my expired IELTS results, from 2012, before the online verification came into effect, since those results were at C1 level. From what I read and understood, I am fully allowed to do this, please someone correct me if I got it wrong. Please also confirm if I got it right 

If I had to use the new system with online verification, I'd probably take and pass the test and then be messaging Cambridge English people to try and get them to confirm the results are uploaded. And then I'd print out their message and include it with the application. I'd probably mention in my introduction letter how I passed the English language requirement and give details about it in the introduction letter as well. And if there was any nice, little, relevant box on the form where I could discretely point out that I have passed the English language requirement, I'd mention it there as well. And then I'd sit on tenterhooks and pray for the best.


----------



## mariag (May 1, 2014)

https://ielts.ucles.org.uk/ielts-trf/index.jsp
Hi, there is the website for verify results of the IELTS, and shows how they do it, hope it helps.


----------

